# Smoked paprika cheese nuts



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

What are smoked paprika cheese nuts you ask... I don't have a clue! But I did cold smoke some paprika,  cheese, and mixed nuts back in January when it was warm still! Ambient temp was 31 degrees F, warmed up the smoker a bit then cut heat, smoker ran right at 41 degrees with nothing on for heat except amnps tray filled with apple pellets. This time I did take cheese out of wrappers the day before and put back in fridge uncovered,  first time doing this... can't remember who suggested this but know it was on SMF. Here's my stack of cheese I started with...Shelly said I might have issues!








Cheese and paprika in coffee filters,  had mild cheddar,  mozzarella,  monteray jack,  colby jack,  muenster,  and colby longhorn.  Somehow I totally spaced off gouda and looked for kerrygold but couldn't find any.












Had a can of off brand mixed nuts and was surprised when I opened it...a bunch of brazil nuts right on top, last time we got a can of name brand mixed nuts we realized they don't put brazil nuts in there anymore  ( dang political correctness!)







Put some nuts on q mat on tray with holes in it. Never tried this before so didn't do alot in case we didn't like them.







Had some nice tbs going








Cheese was smoked for 4 hours,  kept stirring the paprika about every half hour and sampled nuts at same time...also had Shelly try the nuts, I was afraid of my taste being off from being around the smoke. Pulled the paprika and nuts at 3 hours.  And the finished cheese,  didn't take on much color but believe it came from smoking at a cooler temp.







We let the cheese hang out in the fridge a day uncovered to mellow out and to make the fridge smell heavenly! Next day we did demolish a chunk of the cheddar, first slice was a bit smokey... that's why I ate it, that and because I had the knife but man it was good! Will have to say we really enjoyed the mixed nuts and will be doing them again,  just a nice smokey flavor! Shelly was too fast for me vac sealing the cheese after a day in the fridge but here's a pic of our cheese drawer, and no it didn't all fit!







Almost forgot pics of my helpers! This is Big Guy and his sad brown eye look, they make me melt!







And of course our little toddler Kya, she'll be 2 on st. Patties Day! They are both really happy it's warmed up above 0 so they can spend more time outside!






Thanks for dropping by and take care!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice Ryan, those will go good with a cold one!  That paprika will be tasty!  Also, like the pics of the pups!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Ryan, those will go good with a cold one!  That paprika will be tasty!  Also, like the pics of the pups!


Thanks Justin,  I appreciate it! It is good stuff,  last year I smoked up a bunch of himalayan pink salt.  Had to throw in the pics of the dogs, they are our buds! We still call Kya a toddler cuz she is and she refuses to leave a single toy or bone in her basket... they are spread out everywhere!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for the likes 

 kruizer
  and  

 JLeonard
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2021)

Those darn dog eyes get ya lol. Totally get it with mine. All that looks fantastic. Jealous of that huge cheese stash!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Those darn dog eyes get ya lol. Totally get it with mine. All that looks fantastic. Jealous of that huge cheese stash!


Thanks Jeff, I appreciate it! Might have to do more still, can't believe I forgot the gouda! Ya Big Guy definitely has the eyes... when he was younger I always made Shelly scold him if he was naughty... I'm too much of a softie!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice haul on some delicious looking stuff Ryan. I should have smoked some cheese this week while being snowed in. Hopefully get some going next week if we have any cold weather left


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 18, 2021)

We are one. Last time I forgot the gouda cheese also. Frightening


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice haul on some delicious looking stuff Ryan. I should have smoked some cheese this week while being snowed in. Hopefully get some going next week if we have any cold weather left


Thanks Jake! If your weather gets too warm come on up for a visit... we still have plenty of good weather left for cold smoking!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> We are one. Last time I forgot the gouda cheese also. Frightening


That's just too funny!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> We are one. Last time I forgot the gouda cheese also. Frightening


Are you wade or are you Ryan? I can't even tell anymore


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Are you wade or are you Ryan? I can't even tell anymore


, good one! Do have a cousin named Wade by the way!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2021)

That may last a little while. We have 3 dogs. The two older boys have sitting and , " Giving you the Eyes," down to a science. The 4 month old girl, will sit patiently  about 60 seconds. Starts periodic whining then  barking to get your attention.  Eventually she loses control and attempts to help herself! Its hard to get mad when you watch the process from start to finish. You can see her getting more and more anxious until getting a tasty bite of food outweighs any punishment and she goes for it.☺...JJ


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2021)

Ryan That looks great, the cheese will get darker as it ages. Let the Paprika sit for awhile before using it, it needs to mellow some IMHO
Richie


----------



## xray (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice batch of cheese Ryan and those nuts won’t last long around here, especially with a beer nearby.

I know those eyes all too well. I just wanna give your dog a treat through the screen.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That may last a little while. We have 3 dogs. The two older boys have sitting and , " Giving you the Eyes," down to a science. The 4 month old girl, will sit patiently  about 60 seconds. Starts periodic whining then  barking to get your attention.  Eventually she loses control and attempts to help herself! Its hard to get mad when you watch the process from start to finish. You can see her getting more and more anxious until getting a tasty bite of food outweighs any punishment and she goes for it.☺...JJ


Thanks Jimmy! We love her to death but totally understand what you're saying.  She is taller than our last Dobie and none of our dogs get much if any people food but that still doesn't stop her nose from sniffing at the counter all the time! But they both love the big brown truck (UPS) not only does he deliver packages but also treats!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

tropics said:


> Ryan That looks great, the cheese will get darker as it ages. Let the Paprika sit for awhile before using it, it needs to mellow some IMHO
> Richie


Thanks Richie! We usually let the cheese mellow about a month and the paprika also. But was out of paprika and it goes really good in bloody marys!

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Richie! We usually let the cheese mellow about a month and the paprika also. But was out of paprika and it goes really good in bloody marys!
> 
> Ryan


When I made mine I did a big container, probably more then what I will ever use.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice fix there guy. I'm going to do some pistachios and old bay copping from Robert in gift exchange.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

xray said:


> Nice batch of cheese Ryan and those nuts won’t last long around here, especially with a beer nearby.
> 
> I know those eyes all too well. I just wanna give your dog a treat through the screen.


Thanks Joe,  I appreciate it! Definitely gonna have to smoke more nuts! Those eyes of his just melt me, worse yet when he lays his chin on my leg then looks up at me! His favorite position to lay...







Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice fix there guy. I'm going to do some pistachios and old bay copping from Robert in gift exchange.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren and thanks for the like, I appreciate it! The pistachios  and old bay would be good also! And you can keep all that nasty weather also! 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2021)

Waiting for next week we are to have some 50's weather.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the likes 

 Wurstmeister


 pc farmer


 Hamdrew


 GATOR240

P
 PolishDeli

A
 Aledavidov
  they are appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the like 

 ChrisLane
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------

